# bullet proof home



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

Has anyone read this book "Bullet Proof Home". Suppose to come with 4 extra manuals and tell you why most of us are prepping wrong cause he has been in war torn countries and saw how they do it?www.bulletproofhome.com


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

This is really relative to the size of the bullets or possibly artillery shells. Not a lot will resist artillery shells so is he talking only about small armaments.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Just another way to get on someone's email list....

If you want to make a bullet proof home, use tire bales. They will stop a 50 cal. 4.5 feet of compressed rubber does the trick. Just stucco the outside and inside and you have a perfectly good looking home.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

That web site had scam written all over it.
4 inches of dirt will stop most handgun fire. 6 inches of dirt will stop most rifle fire. Get some 2x4's and/or 2x6's and some plywood. Make simple boxes filled with sand. Lean them or fasten them to your house. Paint them the same as your house and they will almost disappear. I installed steel security doors on my home. You can have them locked and shoot through them at the bad guys.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

US Army officer for 22 years? Was that supposed to build confidence or make me run away scared? I was in the US Army, some officers were not very bright. Many were college smart but street (or field) stupid. I think I would need a whole lot more proof that this guy knew anything about prepping before I signed up, paid money, etc.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks all. I thought BS also.


----------

